# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Sunflower Home Awareness System, combination outdoor sensors with an aerial camera, Sunflower Labs Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA and Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Sunflower Labs Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Sunflower Home Awareness System

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> For great home security, you need to know when something’s happening before it’s at your door.
> 
> The Sunflower Home Awareness System combines outdoor sensors with an aerial camera for a complete view of what’s going on around your home.

----------


## Airicist

Sunflower Labs first look at CES 2020

Jan 8, 2020




> Imagine you're filthy rich and have a five-bedroom home in the English countryside. How do you keep your house secure? An enormous gate with a fancy intercom system? Multiple cameras and smart locks? That's so old hat. Sunflower Labs, a company led by former Evernote executive Alex Pachikov, is pitching something far more extravagant: a residential security drone that, once deployed, can check out disturbances autonomously.
> 
> The system starts with 'Sunflowers,' a collection of motion and vibration sensors that double as color-changing garden lights. Each flower has a 20-foot detection radius and can accurately differentiate between people, cars and animals. Which is good, because you don't want to be woken up every time a fox trots across your lawn. (Unless, of course, you love animals and want to capture them on film.) If you're not expecting any visitors, you can deploy the lightweight 'Bee' drone and sit back as it investigates further. The quadcopter will use GPS and "ultrasonic collision-avoidance sensors" to stay airborne and livestream everything it encounters to your phone.


Article "I remotely patrolled a house with a $10,000 security drone"
An extensive safety system for deep-pocketed homeowners.

by Nick Summers
January 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Sunflower Labs’ drone is a flying security guard for your home

Jan 14, 2020




> Sunflower Labs’ Bee is a fully autonomous drone meant to help monitor large properties and luxury homes. When the eponymous Sunflower sensors detect motion, the $10,000 Bee will fly over and start recording. When it’s time to land, it’ll navigate itself to its weatherproof charging station the company calls the “Hive”.

----------

